# Meanwhile, Rioting Breaks Out In Sweden



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Trump again proven correct.....SZerohedge is the source.



> It would appear the mainstream media (along with several celebrities and Swedish politicians) is going to be apologizing to President Trump once again.
> 
> Having spent the entire new cycle trying to ignore the immigrant crisis facing Sweden, and pin the ignorant tail on Trump, both Dagbladet and Expressen reports riots breaking out in the highly immigrant concentrated town of Rinkeby, Sweden with police firing warning shots as 100s of young people throw stones and burn cars.
> 
> During the evening hundreds of young people gathered in the center of Rinkeby, well known for its high concentration of immigrants and people with immigrant ancestry.


https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.expressen.se%2Fnyheter%2Fpolis-skot-varningsskott-mot-stenkastare%2F&edit-text=


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Wow, you would think they would want to go home, and get some sleep since they got to go to work in the morning... :bs:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Just kids having fun.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

T-Man 1066 said:


> Wow, you would think they would want to go home, and get some sleep since they got to go to work in the morning... :bs:


Work? those muzslime bastards don't work, they just live off the taxpayers.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Swedish journalist was just talking to Tucker Carlson. She was trying to explain how the 13% increase in incidents of rape isn't really an increase of rape.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> A Swedish journalist was just talking to Tucker Carlson. She was trying to explain how the 13% increase in incidents of rape isn't really an increase of rape.


 Sounds like Whoopi Goldberg and Hollywood all over again. " it's not like it was rape rape"


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Sounds like Whoopi Goldberg and Hollywood all over again. " it's not like it was rape rape"


I am trying my best to prepare for tonight's podcast recording, but it isn't going well. Just got through watching Tucker Carlson try to interview some sweet-britches. Sweet-britches got his pink panties in a wad, and Tucker broke out in laughter, which offended Sweet-Britches, who then wanted to know why Tucker was laughing. Tucker said he was laughing because he started out taking Sweet-Britches seriously but would make that mistake again! :vs_laugh:
I'm so glad Megyn is history!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The American Ambassador went out of her way not to answer Tucker Carlson question and back up the Swedish journalist saying the statistics were made up then trying to ignore that the stats cam from BRA which issues official Swedish statistics. These two loonies think that no problems are from the Moslimes. Perhaps if they were appropriately entertained and injected into The Religion of Peace the tune would be different. Then again with a libtard maybe not.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

can't get the page to load the videos. It just sits there and spins.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

We've all been reading about what is going on in Sweden, as well as the rest of Western Europe.

They can spin it, but we know.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

make sure to watch the video on the Sweden Muslim problem linked on the posting I started the other day ....

truly impossible to believe

http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...www.facebook.com/DennisPrage...4617813246998/

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/65345-sweden-yep-prez-trump-all-wrong.html


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> Work? those muzslime bastards don't work, they just live off the taxpayers.


That was sarcasm... I still am trying to find a good use for moose-slimes... excluding fertilizer in a worm farm!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

T-Man 1066 said:


> That was sarcasm... I still am trying to find a good use for moose-slimes... excluding fertilizer in a worm farm!


To use on worm farm, the product needs to be pasteurized before dispension to protect the worms from harmful biologicals.

Remember, worms first, muzslime bastards last!

An alternate could be as a feed filler for monitor lizards in the galapagos islands, they are use to eating rancid shit.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Would hate to ruin a good feed grinder with their evil arses...


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Denton said:


> We've all been reading about what is going on in Sweden, as well as the rest of Western Europe.
> 
> They can spin it, but we know.


And so do the Swedes...the Germans, the French, the English... quite possibly the Dutch

http://www.express.co.uk/news/politics/754516/Dutch-election-2017-will-Geert-Wilders-win-latest-polls-Netherlands-election


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Trump again proven correct.....SZerohedge is the source.
> 
> https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.expressen.se%2Fnyheter%2Fpolis-skot-varningsskott-mot-stenkastare%2F&edit-text=


Well @RedLion as my grandma used to say "You sleep with the dogs, you wake up with the fleas."


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Sweden needs to break out there Mauser 96's and do some target practice!


----------

